# Some boring bits from my training



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

1. Call it social engineering or whatever but everyone in my class was sure that Hindi is our National Language. Even the Trainer lady favored the same. I was the only fool who did the gustakhi of saying the otherwise and then all fingers pointed towards me. Just like miligrams experiment I conceded just to stand my grounds (confirmed over the internet) on the next day. Still some thick minded ones were not convinced. just gtfo. 

2. When I try to be friendly then it is a problem and when I try to be odd man out then also its a problem. A girl proposed me over SMS thats why me so hates mobiles. Wtf is wrong with my life Jo hame pasand hai usko hum bolte nahi (bole toh dusre batch mein hai) aur jisko hum pasand hai usko hum sochtey nahi. 

3. As an introvert I found a second life over the internet. Now without the internet I am bound to fall back to natural human mode of timepass. Very poor interpersonal skills with girls. May the gurus over here give me some tips, aap mera bhala karo upar wala aapka bhala karega  I srsly like to be alone but now the season of finding one timepass gf has come to a new horizon. 

4. Why is it that I am not able to find a geek guy/girl. Most of them are still hanging onto BSB and Enrique Escape...sigh Movies bole toh wahi typical cliches ones. Ab Compiz fusion bole toh kisi ko koi khabar nahi  Ek geek ko sirf ek geek hi samajh sakta hai. Search is still going on for someone who shares some similarities in geek quotient.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2010)

0>Have u checked my PM?
Why no answer on that?

1>Please keep this thread updated. U don't know how many ur helping, Seriously...



kanjar said:


> 1. Call it social engineering or whatever but everyone in my class was sure that Hindi is our National Language. Even the Trainer lady favored the same. I was the only fool who did the gustakhi of saying the otherwise and then all fingers pointed towards me. Just like miligrams experiment I conceded just to stand my grounds (confirmed over the internet) on the next day. Still some thick minded ones were not convinced. just gtfo.


Tell them what they want to listen. They are not prepared to listen something like that. U'll be booed badly. I think u r agreeing with me here.  "Sad but true" 



> 2. When I try to be friendly then it is a problem and when I try to be odd man out then also its a problem. A girl proposed me over SMS thats why me so hates mobiles. Wtf is wrong with my life Jo hame pasand hai usko hum bolte nahi (bole toh dusre batch mein hai) aur jisko hum pasand hai usko hum sochtey nahi.


Kyoun, pas aake bolne se ha bol deta kaya??? 
Aur ap kyoun nahi bolte...better do and repent (if refused  ) than don't do and repent. Kaya bolta hai?



> 3. As an introvert I found a second life over the internet. Now without the internet I am bound to fall back to natural human mode of timepass. Very poor interpersonal skills with girls. May the gurus over here give me some tips, aap mera bhala karo upar wala aapka bhala karega  I srsly like to be alone but now the season of finding one timepass gf has come to a new horizon.


Seriously the kind of movies u were attracted to, I was very anxious u being a patient of "Split Personality" very soon 
Don't know about others, but this training sure did some good to u. Lage rahoooo.... 



> 4. Why is it that I am not able to find a geek guy/girl. Most of them are still hanging onto BSB and Enrique Escape...sigh Movies bole toh wahi typical cliches ones. Ab Compiz fusion bole toh kisi ko koi khabar nahi  Ek geek ko sirf ek geek hi samajh sakta hai. Search is still going on for someone who shares some similarities in geek quotient.


Seriously, this is a far cry. U won't get a single one. I could not find one. U will find some posers though. They do it only to get attention, no other reason though.
And, don't even try to talk about Korean, Jap, Chinese movies. All are "chinese" according to them and after a few days it would become "u watch only chinese p0rn"...(happened to me)
When r u getting allocated to a project?
Any news on that? Posting etc?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

hehe. gl for the timepass gf.

hum toh 3 saal se ek hi se chipke huye hai.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm

Same problems here. I mean to a degree. I just cant seem to talk to a girl who (i presume) I can have a future relationship with. As it is said in twitter, #fml 

your search for the geek friend will leave you badly hurt, tired and frustrated. I repeat, FRUSTRATED! All I found was wannabe posers who walk around in iPod Nanos, download stuff for the heck of it (i call them internet whores), think they know a lot but actually are frightened p*ssys to scared to even format their PCs. 
My advice. Dont look for one. Stick to forums, social networks of geekdom and leave it at that. This forum is pretty great in that respect 

Good luck with a "timepass" gf. I'm as clueless as you. (is that a good thing?)


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> 0>Have u checked my PM?
> Why no answer on that?


yeah I did, but still the problem is not solved.



rhitwick said:


> 1>Please keep this thread updated. U don't know how many ur helping, Seriously...


Sure.



rhitwick said:


> Tell them what they want to listen. They are not prepared to listen something like that. U'll be booed badly. I think u r agreeing with me here.  "Sad but true"


Thats what I did. I told that yeah believe what you prefer to. Even people from South were oblivious of the facts. Only one guy backed me and that too with some obscurity. 



rhitwick said:


> Kyoun, pas aake bolne se ha bol deta kaya???
> Aur ap kyoun nahi bolte...better do and repent (if refused  ) than don't do and repent. Kaya bolta hai?


Nahi bilkul nahi, meri tauba.
I am thinking to start flirting with some. Just to learn some interpersonal skills, already started. But the main task is to talk with someone stranger (like someone who travel in bus).

Srsly it requires a lots of guts but then I will try to hold them up and go ahead.



rhitwick said:


> Seriously the kind of movies u were attracted to, I was very anxious u being a patient of "Split Personality" very soon
> Don't know about others, but this training sure did some good to u. Lage rahoooo....


Yeah movies are a reflection of a person's mind. Split personality or just a facade, as I prefer to call it. Because you cannot say zomg...wtf...you say that movie is awesome and that band is the epitome of perfection. I have to be a little sensitive in that case. Like you havent heard about this band ?  Oh its a real good one...do listen to it sometime. And yeah that band you told about (BSB), I used to listen to it in teenage. Then onwards moved on to the vast expanses of music world.



rhitwick said:


> Seriously, this is a far cry. U won't get a single one. I could not find one. U will find some posers though. They do it only to get attention, no other reason though.


Yeah, true. There are no geeks in my batch. Even the IT and CS people are unaware of the technology world. Talking about PC games is a juvenile quality here. Baccho ke liye hote hai PC games...thats what I hear from. 



rhitwick said:


> And, don't even try to talk about Korean, Jap, Chinese movies. All are "chinese" according to them and after a few days it would become "u watch only chinese p0rn"...(happened to me)
> When r u getting allocated to a project?
> Any news on that? Posting etc?


Hahaha...in our company campus some South Korean guys(100+) are undergoing internship for 6 months. I happened to have a talk with some of them though not with any Korean chicks as they are not that much open to others. One thing is that they are really very bad at English, Indians are much better with their regional accents. Their dressing sense is kind of awesome...same thing with Tibetian chicks at Brigade road.

My batchmates mistook them as Chinese...saving the grace of your holy words above  There is a fine difference b/w Chinese and Japanese/Korean. And yeah when I talked about movies apart from hollywood/bollywood especially from Korea, they were stuck with Jackie Chan action movies and all that martial arts blah blah. Nothing like My Sassy Girl, Old boy, The Classic, A Moment to Remember etc.

And yeah almost all of them hate reading subtitles.  Movie ka maza hi khatam ho jaata hai. Unfortunately I recommended some girls this movie named 3 iron because one can understand it universally as there are no dialogs (trait of Kim Ki Duk's movies). I hope they wont consider it as chinese pr0n (though there are some explicit scenes here n there and no overly emotional scenes like DDLJ). 


Project will be allocated in March. There is one exam remaining. Location will be either Bangalore (most probably) or Pune.

My residence is some 12-13 km away from the company campus. I go by volvo (nice transportation facility in Bangalore) listening to music in my PMP (filled with recently explored music, mostly Explosions in the Sky and likewise). Its a good way for meditation IMVHO and add to that some faces are so calm and soothing  (no bad intention intended) that Baba Ramdev ke meditation ki zaroorat hi nahi padti.

Aaj ke liye itna hi. Any one else like to share their experience is most welcome.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




ico said:


> hehe. gl for the timepass gf.
> 
> hum toh 3 saal se ek hi se chipke huye hai.


Timepass hi toh nahi hota yaha  So need a timepass gf as in for some useless talk about common interests and may be...baaki aap aage khud hi samajhdaar hai  Love is a serious thing and I dont want to get serious. 

Aur yeh 3 saal se kisse chipke huye ho miyan ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Hmm
> 
> Same problems here. I mean to a degree. I just cant seem to talk to a girl who (i presume) I can have a future relationship with. As it is said in twitter, #fml


Its a hit n trial method. Just dont get too serious. Thats all. Keep on trying. I was once serious abt one girl in my school (infatuation) and then it was a painful journey. I learned real quick with one mistake onlee. Hi5



thewisecrab said:


> your search for the geek friend will leave you badly hurt, tired and frustrated. I repeat, FRUSTRATED! All I found was wannabe posers who walk around in iPod Nanos, download stuff for the heck of it (i call them internet whores), think they know a lot but actually are frightened p*ssys to scared to even format their PCs.
> My advice. Dont look for one. Stick to forums, social networks of geekdom and leave it at that. This forum is pretty great in that respect


Yeah I will be soon more active in this forum during my free time in company campus. Posted a query about good mobile in Mobile MOnsters thread. Good'ol days will be back again 



thewisecrab said:


> Good luck with a "timepass" gf. I'm as clueless as you. (is that a good thing?)


ITs like stating the terms and agreements beforehand to a girl. No cheat and deceit. Only timepass. I hope I am not asking much 

Already there are two good timepass (not gf), I have nicknamed them as Khargosh and Chuhiyaa because the unintentional similarity to the respective creature. Cute is what I can best describe. Even an utterly sad person will start smiling after getting a cursory glance of Khargosh and her antics...lol.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2010)

OK a sort of question.
How do you define a "Timepass girlfriend". Isn't the term "Timepass girlfriend" as a term is quite ambiguous? I mean what would one expect from such a relation in terms of emotionally and physically?
I hope I am not being too pragmatic.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2010)

^^When one is not getting bored with lingering nothingness in vicinity then its called time pass in my dictionary. Its like finding out that amusing person whose very first glance will make your day. Its like talking about things that are in our common interest (very difficult to find such a person), a win win scenario for both IMO. I havnt thought about it in emotionally and physically ways  I dont want a liability.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2010)

So why not a good friend who is a girl? 
Is it necessary to be a gal to fulfill ur wishes  
Let me guess wat u want from a timepass gf
1>Beautyful gal
2>In ur possession
3>But u don't care
4>Listens to ur thoughts
5>But u r free to leave d place when she starts her
6>Not at all demanding
7>U need not keep talking to her throughout day
8>But, when u r bored, u ring her and she is supposed to talk unless u get bored again
9>Occasional smooches eh?
10>and other things?

I would like these in my timepass gf (jo ki nahi honewala hai)


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 26, 2010)

nice thread !! Where is the subscribe link ???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 26, 2010)

^^ I've been noticing this from awhile that harryneopotter ko in sab chizo mein bahut jada hi interest hai..


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm
i do talk to some girls more often and open up to them. Vice versa exists too. But to call it a tp fling would result in immediate termination of friendship. 

Maybe I need to look around more, or maybe my approach is wrong. Anyway, I'll sort that after my boards. Not too bothered by it too tbh


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 26, 2010)

the best place to find a geek gf is Computer Institutes.
replace timepass gf with good friend.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 26, 2010)

@krazzy : glad u noticed, otherwise i am almost invisible on this forum  . I admit ...and wats wrong in that ? After all i am also a mere human na  !!


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> So why not a good friend who is a girl?
> Is it necessary to be a gal to fulfill ur wishes
> Let me guess wat u want from a timepass gf
> 1>Beautyful gal
> ...



1. Beauty is relative. Yeah she must look beautiful to me.
2. Not necessarily.
3. Yeah.
4. True.
5. No I can always nod my head indicating some interest. I am a good listener.
6. Very true
7. True
8. I prefer to be in front of her rather than over phone. But talking is not necessary.  
9. I resisted the first smooch in my life. Slim chances.
10. Later.

Try karte raho, kabhi toh number aayega hi.



harryneopotter said:


> nice thread !! Where is the subscribe link ???


It could hav been nicer if you would hav shared some of ur experiences too.



thewisecrab said:


> hmm
> i do talk to some girls more often and open up to them. Vice versa exists too. But to call it a tp fling would result in immediate termination of friendship.
> 
> Maybe I need to look around more, or maybe my approach is wrong. Anyway, I'll sort that after my boards. Not too bothered by it too tbh


Well there are girls who are some what bindaas and saying time pass is the best thing to bring out them in forefront of your life. Those who are senti/emo type will get filtered before making your life a little too complicated. I suppose you are not serious abt it.

I will say best time to learn the techniques is in school only. Just make a fine balance in studies and these extra curricular activities. 




vishalgmistry said:


> the best place to find a geek gf is Computer Institutes.
> replace timepass gf with good friend.


Unfortunately its not possible now as I am stuck with monotonous schedule from 9 to 6.
timepass gf and good friend are the same. Just that its looks a little informal and may be derogatory to feminists. No hard feeling though.  



harryneopotter said:


> @krazzy : glad u noticed, otherwise i am almost invisible on this forum  . I admit ...and wats wrong in that ? *After all* *i am also a mere human na*  !!


+1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2010)

kanjar said:


> timepass gf and good friend are the same. Just that its looks a little informal and may be derogatory to feminists. No hard feeling though.


It is a derogatory somewhat IMHO. But then the boyfriend of timepass gf is also a timepass bf. lol timepass boyfriend seems a funny term to me dunno why


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 27, 2010)

I just love this thread !! After a really loooooooooong time, someone noticed my posts in a chit chat thread (wo bhi twice ?? :O ) .........

And regarding my experiences, wat can i say. Currently i am also on the same track looking for a temporary boogie for a journey of about 2-3 stations  or more if possible.  

actually i was kinda committed almost 1 and half years back, so never gave much attention to TP and all. And now i dont have any TP type girls in ma circle. So trying to spread the wings to unknown skies and searching ................!! Lets see how it goes !


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2010)

wow. never expected something like this to show up. wonder what it will turn to.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> But then the boyfriend of timepass gf is also a timepass bf. lol timepass boyfriend seems a funny term to me dunno why


Post of the day.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2010)

Anorion said:


> wow. never expected something like this to show up. wonder what it will turn to.


Another "GF" thread, for which CJ is shining his sword...


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2010)

^^i hope not. Okay so officially iam preoccupied now with my new gadget 5800 and have the very fortunate moment to be alive in tdf.

Now its only me n my 5800. Nothing else can come inbetween us. I accentuate the fact again.

So today i tried to tak with a korean guy with two korean chicks. The guy seemed to be a bit reserved and witjdrawing. But the korean cnick was polite and suave in gesture. But the overall objective of the talk was a big phail,thanks to my nerdy nuances and the willful "dont hav time for photograph" edict by the korean guy. Damn, i thought it was my lucky day. Guess not so ;(


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2010)

time to post some updates and expecting some advices from guru logs

1. It just happened that a girl proposed to me during trng in the campus. And I humbly turned down the offer as i didnt want a one sided relationship. I chose to be honest. I just cant be the bad guy :/ Now she is in Chennai and I kind of get funny witty SMS from her. Kind of cool. But thats it.

2. Had talk with one gal from jan batch. Today was the 5th conversation. I really am a dumbo. I talk with her like I am solving some jigsaw puzzle. There is no coherency in my thoughts. Everything is haphazzardly without any sequence. She is not that beautiful in my friends view. But i kind of see her as one of the most elegant person i.e. simple yet beautiful.

3. She has exam on 29th and today was the only day in this week that i happened to have a chat with her. She was with her 2 fren and like a true dbag i intruded in their closed user group. Just like some random person calls up from citibank to tell about not so awesome but enraging services. I feel like punching but I cant be the bad guy...duh.

4. Now pay attention to what I write now becows I will give my voice to the same set of words i am jotting down for the next meet with her. Yeah i think i should take my chances. Actually i always keep on postponing. Here goes:
Point No 1: I really like to talk to you. I feel happy abt that.
Point No 2: Though I am always nervous talking to you. It feels like butterflies in my stomach.
Point No 3: Im afraid of losing you as ill be busy with my schedule due to project work and wont be able to catch up with yours. Gimme ur cell no. I am not gonna spam ur inbox. 

Sniffles :,(

Yeah thats all. Give me some gyan. I just think that honesty is the best bet for me. I do really like this girl. A potential dream gal for the guy with very less potential.

Goodnite guys. N  please dont smear this thread with brown stuff doubting my intentions. I repeat i cant be a bad guy.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 24, 2010)

^^Its always better to be loved by a girl rather than pursue some girl for love
If i were you i would have accepted the first girl proposal and would have married her
If a gal comes front and says in this society then that means she loves you like anything


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2010)

@Kanjar, pleased to know you have actually fell for for an Indian gal...she might obviously be something!!!

Congrats and no, u can't be a bad guy and get out of dat shell. We all know she won't mind, but we still fear of loosing...
So, buckle up and go...

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




adi007 said:


> ^^Its always better to be loved by a girl rather than pursue some girl for love
> If i were you i would have accepted the first girl proposal and would have married her
> If a gal comes front and says in this society then that means she loves you like anything



It doesn't work like data...just because someone lloves u, shou should not love dat guy/gal...

Its not from heart and won't last...


----------



## adi007 (Mar 25, 2010)

> It doesn't work like data...just because someone lloves u, shou should not love dat guy/gal...
> 
> Its not from heart and won't last...


Heart ?? 
I am thinking it logically and i think it would be best..
And whether it lasts/breaks depends upon the sacrifice you make in relation,the compatibility b/w partners ...
Even if you love a gal and she agrees after some time,it wont guarantee that it would last

Entering into a relation is easy but maintaining is most difficult ... In family life even small things affects that you might have not even thought that it would affect ...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2010)

kanjar said:


> I'm afraid of losing you as ill be busy with my schedule due to project work and wont be able to catch up with yours. Gimme ur cell no. I am not gonna spam ur inbox.


You want know a 'tarika' by which you can get phone no. easily? 100% working?
Okay here it goes:
1. Tell her that you can't find your phone.. (keep ur phone it in pocket! don't be like dumb).. 
2. Ask her if u can ring up ur phone from her so that you can know where ur phone is actually lying..
3. I think she will say 'yes, you can'.. :C_doubt: (if no go suicide)
4. Dial ur no. from her phone.. And hurray! You have her no. and she has yours..

*"*ALWAYS*"* worked for me..  #LoveTip #IamNotLoveGuru #FreeCoachingClasses




adi007 said:


> I am thinking it *logically* and i think it would be best..


Kanjar is not bad of heart.. He is something 'dilogical'  .




harryneopotter said:


> nice thread !! Where is the subscribe link ???


I've Subscribed now..


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 25, 2010)

adi007 said:


> ^^Its always better to be loved by a girl rather than pursue some girl for love
> If i were you i would have accepted the first girl proposal and would have married her
> If a gal comes front and says in this society then that means she loves you like anything



It doesnt work that way dude, 
"been there-done that" 




rhitwick said:


> It doesn't work like data...just because someone lloves u, shou should not love dat guy/gal...
> 
> Its not from heart and won't last...



Exactly ! 




adi007 said:


> *Even if you love a gal and she agrees after some time,it wont guarantee that it would last
> 
> Entering into a relation is easy but maintaining is most difficult ... In family life even small things affects that you might have not even thought that it would affect ...*



Thats the real truth. So either there should be mutual feelings for each other, or you should have the guts and brains to make it work in ur way.


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 25, 2010)

hey guys....pls help me 2...there's this girl in my hindi class who's damn hot....but in the first term i was 'engaged' otherwise but now am FREE(due to mutual understanding b/w me and the engagee). so am mad.she now is ma frnd(i.e. we call each other names and all, and are friendly) and she starts da convo wenever im on9, but how do i express my, err feelings in a subtle enough way?(btw she alredy knoes dat im pagla 4 her thanks to 'other' sources)
(my damn best friend sold me out!)


----------



## adi007 (Mar 25, 2010)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> hey guys....pls help me 2...there's this girl in my hindi class *who's damn hot*....


 Its just Infatuation ...
One will never say these words to the person who he loves truely

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




harryneopotter said:


> Thats the real truth. So either there should be mutual feelings for each other, or you should have the guts and brains to make it work in ur way.


Both are necessary in a relationship i think
But my stand is firm .. Better be loved rather than pursue for love 
Check for compatibility,check for similar taste,check for similar behavior,similar thinking
-->High chance of success


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2010)

adi007 said:


> its just infatuation...
> One will never say these words to the person who he loves truely.


+999999999999999999 



Liverpool_fan said:


> But then the boyfriend of timepass gf is  also a timepass bf. lol timepass boyfriend seems a funny term to me  dunno why


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 25, 2010)

A relation wont last long until unless both the persons involved have feelings for each other. So either try to love the person who already loves you (but you should be honest with urself) or try to get love from the girl/guy you love.


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 25, 2010)

Ook....dat sentence was written bcuz i was high....she's really beautiful and charming and graceful...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2010)

You drink?


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 25, 2010)

Lolwtf! NO! i aint dat kinda guy....i was high cuz we had a very friendly convo...


----------



## nix (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a victim of the computer age too. I too have bad interpersonal skills. You cannot get around the problem, you have to develop good communication skills, which increases your confidence. Good sense of humor is also essential. I try to talk funny whenever possible and I must say I've made considerable progress compared to what I used to be.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2010)

lol nice thread...i dont see girls comin in such dissxussions...tdf is male dominated hmmm


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 1, 2010)

I need help then. I dont get nervous ticks and stuff, but I really cant seem to engage in a good conversation with *good-looking* female peers. Mind blanks out. I'm like "so, hmm. . .what?" most of the time.  Any tips? (sounds stupid I know, but wht the heck, I'm taking the thread forward  )


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2010)

^^

dont just look at middle of her and talk...maintain eye contact

always face a girl only in her eyes...talk to her first with humour intro or something like akin help or create some fake story like she is ur school friend...jus begin conversation and maintain it for time...jus dont talk and leave next day...continue to flirt...make her feel u r something special for her...or atleat try to make her friend in the time being...then u will get control...

she will fall to you 


nothin genral...just a way for u


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm . .tough . .

Will give girls undue attention after exams


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2010)

One tip from me - just be yourself. No fakes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2010)

^ A funda to succeed OR make a complete arse of yourself


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2010)

^ That depends purely on how much you know about yourself.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm . .I dunno who I am tbh.

I'm a metalhead, so cant discuss too much about music, I'm a musician too, so I'm factually correct most of the time about the music I listen to AND my views about other genres. I just cant change that. I cringe everytime somebody goes "OMGz!!! ATIFs AWZ0M3!! B0LLYW00D r0CKs!!" I really do. Sadly, most of my target crowd belongs to this group. 

Sports? I bet LFC_fan, ico, Klaw know I defend my team tooth and nail, hate plastics (who doesn't?) and cricket is as good as dead to me. I cant act as a poser and say "Wow, you saw yesterday's match Chennai vs Royals?" coz I'll be watching EPL or even Bundesliga if given the TV (it's off now)

Being myself got me nowhere in this department. Or maybe my techniche is wrong?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> One tip from me - just be yourself. No fakes.



Sometimes just being yourself doesn't work always. If u r introvert, then being urself would only help u hide from world and gals would just overlook u. 
U know it happens like this, if a diamond and piece of copper is on the road and diamond is covered mud and copper is clean and shining, its the copper which will attract everyone. 

Moral of the story: presentation and communication.



thewisecrab said:


> Being myself got me nowhere in this department. Or maybe my techniche is wrong?



As from ur comment, presenting urself is 65% achieved. U r overeducated and fall in geek (who always knows something more and better than his friends). Only thing u need to do is change in attitude and attire. Don't be picky and egotistic. Talk to everyone even u can't stand his/her presence.

Let me give you one task, try to talk to one stranger everyday (face to face no in chat rooms). Meet, talk, hi, hello...bas nothing else. Just do this first. U'll improve.

And to tell u d truth, no one here knows how to woo d gals. If trick A worked for someone it is never that it would work for you too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2010)

Err... What I meant by that 'be yourself' comment was, that don't try to act like you're someone else. That surely doesn't mean that if you're the introverted type, you stay in your shell. 

No, on the contrary, like rhitwick said, talk to people and learn to adapt to various situations. You won't get too many people like yourself around you in your daily routine (applies to most of us here ). So instead of feeling out of place with people whose tastes are completely different from yours, try to mix up with them, even if that means having to listen to _'Atif is so awesome, i love him!! Eeeeeee!!'_ types. 

And try to be humorous. Nothing is a better ice-breaker than a witty one-liner or comment.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2010)

Agree with kl@w, just be yourself. It works well with good girls.

For an introvert it takes some time to feel comfortable with someone. So try to keep your conversations to simple hi hello for first few meets. A girl can acknowledge you by observing ur behavior, be honest to her and be a good listener. 

Another good advice given by rhitwick is that try to say hi hello to a stranger a day. It really helps building fluency ans confidence. Ok, it might me awkward few times but u will be a pro after few failures. My advice is to practice and practice to make it perfect.

A witty one liner is indeed the road to a long sweet walk. If u r too geeky then just say her name followed by hi with a glow on your face, like as if she is your lifeline. This one did it for me.

And yeah you so hav to nod in affirmative gesture when someone says 'zomg aaaatif!!!'. Its like accomodating someone inside your geekworld but in a sandbox.

Lastly if nothing works then go to UK since geeks are the most sought after guys there 

So friends i finally got her number in 6th meeting. Though its been a long week time. Had some more chat abt nothingness. Ill take my chances some other time. Ill be more consistent now, atleast a simple hi everytime i see her.

Any moar suggestions. Let me say that these times are the one of the best ones in the boringness of office office.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

And never say i love you or marry me in just few meetings. Its the no. 1  breakup line.

Dont be sentimental. Just dont be the pauper. Another turn off and awkward/embarrasing situation.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 5, 2010)

Point taken. Start>Sandbox>Mount>Run>Install>Uninstall if unstable 

It'll be hard to look at any girl (even from same class) and go "Hi!" I guess I'll try my best there. As for Bollywood, I'll put on a Shledon Cooper smile, even if it means going against my principles. 

@rhitwick
True, I feel I have a certain attitude that's totally different from the rest. I stand out (along with say 3-4 guys out of 20 for eg) due to my tastes and absolutely no tolerance of BS. I guess I need to weaken that stand a little bit, or maybe remove it completely. Hard really, 'coz Metal is the best genre (next to classical and folk) that's ever been known to man. 

Thanks guys though, I have to say you've been pretty open about the whole damn thing. Thanks


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 6, 2010)

Good Luck Cadet !


----------



## metalfan (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah Heavy metal and metal is indeed great genre besides lets kill this thread and make it heavy metal vs hip hop


----------

